# is Stitches a rare villager?



## Kikiwiki (Mar 11, 2018)

He just moved in my town yesterday.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Mar 11, 2018)

All villagers have a equal chance of appearing in any town, so there's no such a thing as "rare" villagers. But some are more popular than others, and therefore more sought after. Stitches is a tier 1 villagers, meaning that lots of people like and want him in their towns.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 11, 2018)

IMO, he's highly overrated. 
I had him in WW, and he was the worst villager. 

I booted him out. 

 Only get him if YOU like him, not because you think you should.


----------



## Lippysue (Mar 11, 2018)

The really popular villagers are pretty common as you see them in every other town. The unpopular ones are actually the rarest.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Mar 11, 2018)

Every villager has a 1/333 chance to move into your town (not counting WA villagers). You start out with 5 villagers, so right of the bat you get a 5/333 chance to get your favorite villager (for example, when I reset my town back in August, I got Fang, who is a dreamy of mine). But after that, you only get a 1/333 chance for a villager you love to move in (unless you have an amiibo card). All chances are equal and random.

Stitches, like any other villager, is not rare, but a lot of people want him. There's not enough of him to go around, because not everyone gets him... does that make sense?

I have to agree with Jon_Snow here; I'm not a big fan of Stitches. Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of the lazy villager type, but he kinda... creeps me out, lmao. I prefer Derwin and Drago as the lazy villagers in my town. 

If you don't want him, you can always go to the Villager Trading Plaza to get rid of him. I'm sure people are willing to pay TBT or IGB to have him  

But if you DO want to keep him, that's great! I'm glad you found a villager you like!


----------



## ElderPlops (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't think he's rare; but he can sometimes be highly sought after depending on which forum you're a part of.

In this Google group I was a part of, there were literally posts EVERY SINGLE DAY of people looking to adopt Stitches. It was insane, and also super annoying. I feel like half those people didn't actually like him. Rather, they like him because other people like him. 

My wife likes him and has him in her village. When I first started playing, I also had him. I thought he was a fine villager. I liked his furniture and he's very easygoing. Suggested a Jungle Gym right off the bat, which was highly appreciated. I don't really like any other Lazy villager, so if I needed or wanted a Lazy, it would probably be Stitches.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 11, 2018)

no villager is rare. said above, they all have the same chance of moving in.

however, stitches is a popular villager, which makes him a "good villager" and more desired by some people.


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 12, 2018)

I dont really like his color scheme that much...its too...intense and all over the place...maybe if he had lighter and darker shades of brown for his patches id find him easier to look at.


----------



## kemdi (Mar 13, 2018)

Stitches isn't rare, just popular. I had him...then kicked him out in favor of Hopkins. He's not a bad villager though. Small, cute, and creepy eyed yeah, but not bad.


----------



## Kikiwiki (Mar 14, 2018)

Thx for the feedback!


----------

